# Betta Friends!!



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey!!! I have a 10 gallon tank but only my cute Betta Lawrence is living there! I'm sure it would look much nicer with some more fish... I was thinking about a sucker fish or maybe some neon tetras... Anyone out there have any thing to say about this? Will Lawrence be ok with these guys or are there any other fish I could put in??? THANKS SO MUCH!!! PLEASE REPLY!!!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I've seen people put a small group of neon tetras (5 or 6) in a 10 gallon with a betta. However, neon tetras like to be in larger groups (6+) and enjoy horizontal space. If your betta is nice to companions you can try some shrimp or 3-4 corydoras. If you like snails you can add a Nerite snail or two. You can try going to aqadvisor.com and try different stocking combinations all while making sure you don't over stock your tank.


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! I'm sure Little Lawrence will love his new companions... He is very friendly! Thanks! Hey what is/are your betta/bettas name!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey! I just noticed you're a new member! Welcome!
As for my bettas, I have/had many haha
Currently I have:
Velvet (Male CT)
Rogue (Female VT)
Misty (Female CT)
Emerald (Female VT)
Dragonair (Female CT)
Charlotte (Female VT)
Narcissus (Male VT)
Cinnamon (Male HMPK, also my avatar)
Imbellis boy (Male imbellis)
Charlemagne boy( Male combtail) 
Charlemagne boy has chronic SBD and will probably have it his whole life unfortunately  But he has quite the personality and he still loves to dance for food!


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey... I am new to bettas and have only had lawrence for about 3 years now... I however have had a few gold fish...


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope Charlemagne gets better


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

Little Lawrence is just the cutest thing! He is a half sun... His tail is red, his body white with red speckles on his forehead, and this cute vertical green stripe near the end of his body!! He loves to EAT EAT EAT!!! lol Sometimes, I think he is still growing


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow! 3 years is awesome! Do you still keep goldfish? What fish do you have?


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

That sounds like an incredible color combo! Do you have photos? I'd love to see this little cutie!


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

well... I no longer keep gold fish now that I have Lawrence and the only pic that I have is when he is still in his bowl... I will upload it in 1 sec... You will have to zoom in... All my good pics are on another computer


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)

Darn... It will not enter... do you know how I can upload a pic from my computer?


----------



## roland2k (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get shrimp only if you have a mature tank or they will most likely die. They are very sensitive and even a newly-cycled tank isn't mature enough.


----------



## Warlord5122 (Oct 17, 2013)

My friend had tetras that worked pretty well. I myself had some luck with harlequin rasboras but you gotta get at least 6-8 so they can school. Other than that I heard too cats or Cory cats work well but I've never tried those


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a 40 litre tank and my betta lives with 5 Harlequin Rasboras and 10 neon tetras and are fine 

You can also have them with danios, shrimp and catfish (Think Cory, not sure)


----------

